# Potatoes in the WSM



## john pen (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone ever do "baked" potatoes in the WSM ? Im doing a small pork loin tonight and tought Id throw some bakers in...Any thoughts ?


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2006)

Put them directly on the coals and cook for 1 hr.
If you have "How to Grill" or other grilling and BBQ cook books, I'm sure most cover it to some extent.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

John,
      Foil them and place them directly on the coals.  They're done when you can insert a skewer easily into the tater.  Probably 1-1.5 hrs depending on your cooking temps.


----------



## john pen (Mar 21, 2006)

Tks....


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Pics Please. Wanna see that new cooker in action! =D>


----------



## DaleP (Mar 21, 2006)

Try rubbing some butter or evoo on the taters, sprinkle liberally with seasoning salt, foil and cook untill done, add your favorite fixins. Great and easy side dish on a campout or anytime.


----------



## john pen (Mar 21, 2006)

Loins at 156..did the potatoes in a cast iron skillet in the oven..halfed them and did them with butter...


----------



## K Kruger (Mar 22, 2006)

If you want a _baked_ potato skip the foil. Stick them in the coals and rotate periodically. Pierce once with fork when they're almost done. The skins will blacked and carbonize and be inedible (so servem on a side plate) but the interior will be light and flaky and very flavorful. Sweet potatoes are great cooked in coals too. For edible skin cook them up on the grate (they'll take longer unless you're doing a high hat cook).

I like them cooked in foil (I oil/butter/season like Dale) but potatoes cooked in foil don't really bake, they steam.


----------



## DaleP (Mar 22, 2006)

Right on Kevin. I dont foil my "baked taters" either. Just for the camp.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> If you want a _baked_ potato skip the foil. Stick them in the coals and rotate periodically. Pierce once with fork when they're almost done. *The skins will blacked and carbonize and be inedible *(so servem on a side plate) but the interior will be light and flaky and very flavorful. Sweet potatoes are great cooked in coals too. For edible skin cook them up on the grate (they'll take longer unless you're doing a high hat cook).
> 
> I like them cooked in foil (I oil/butter/season like Dale) but potatoes cooked in foil don't really bake, they steam.



What's the point in eating a baked potato if you can't eat the skin?  That's the best part! #-o


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="K Kruger":akuk72ua]If you want a _baked_ potato skip the foil. Stick them in the coals and rotate periodically. Pierce once with fork when they're almost done. *The skins will blacked and carbonize and be inedible *(so servem on a side plate) but the interior will be light and flaky and very flavorful. Sweet potatoes are great cooked in coals too. For edible skin cook them up on the grate (they'll take longer unless you're doing a high hat cook).
> 
> I like them cooked in foil (I oil/butter/season like Dale) but potatoes cooked in foil don't really bake, they steam.



What's the point in eating a baked potato if you can't eat the skin?  That's the best part! #-o[/quote:akuk72ua]
Then fire up your 1TG to 375* and cook indirect for 1 hr.   :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="K Kruger":1hxcksj7]If you want a _baked_ potato skip the foil. Stick them in the coals and rotate periodically. Pierce once with fork when they're almost done. *The skins will blacked and carbonize and be inedible *(so servem on a side plate) but the interior will be light and flaky and very flavorful. Sweet potatoes are great cooked in coals too. For edible skin cook them up on the grate (they'll take longer unless you're doing a high hat cook).
> 
> I like them cooked in foil (I oil/butter/season like Dale) but potatoes cooked in foil don't really bake, they steam.



What's the point in eating a baked potato if you can't eat the skin?  That's the best part! #-o[/quote:1hxcksj7]
I have to agree with that. When I was a kid I would scrape out the potato and load the skin up with butter and eat them like a taco!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then fire up your 1TG to 375* and cook indirect for 1 hr.   :!:[/quote:2sa1tpac]

I understand that Finnstigator!  But that wasn't the question at hand, the question was "how to cook a tater on on your WSM", not a Kettle.  BTW, I don't have a 1TG!  8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know why, but here goes....what's a 1TG?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but here goes....what's a 1TG?



Weber One Touch Gold


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then fire up your 1TG to 375* and cook indirect for 1 hr.   :!:[/quote:13p0tuhv]

I understand that Finnstigator!  But that wasn't the question at hand, the question was "how to cook a tater on on your WSM", not a Kettle.  BTW, I don't have a 1TG!  8-[[/quote:13p0tuhv]
Okay then... crank up your WSM to 375*, oil potato and cook for 1 hr.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand that Finnstigator!  But that wasn't the question at hand, the question was "how to cook a tater on on your WSM", not a Kettle.  BTW, I don't have a 1TG!  8-[[/quote:31y3si1z]
Okay then... crank up your WSM to 375*, oil potato and cook for 1 hr.[/quote:31y3si1z]

LOL!  Nah I'll just use the Performer!  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## john pen (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's the finished product...


----------



## Finney (Mar 23, 2006)

That doesn't look like potatoes. :-k


----------



## john pen (Mar 23, 2006)

Did the potatoes in the oven to go with this pork loin I did in the WSM. The potatoes looked like hell but tasted great..


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats one GOOD lookin plate o' food for you, John =D> 
What did everone else eat?


----------

